# Arbeitsspeicher läuft nicht auf voller Frequenz



## Storch12 (14. April 2017)

*Arbeitsspeicher läuft nicht auf voller Frequenz*

Hallo Community, (Bin Neu hier)

Es währe schön wenn ihr mir bei folgendem Problem helfen könntet:
Ich habe 4 G.Skill  Ram Riegel mit je 4 Gb Kapazität und 2400 Mghz  Geschwindigkeit.
Unter 1866 Laufen sie ohne Probleme
Zum Problem: Die Normale APU Frequenz ( Glaube auch BLK genannt) beträgt 100 damit könnte ich die Ramriegel auf 2133 Laufen lassen ohne zu übertakten.. Leider friert das System bei 2133 ein (dies ist besonders der Fall wenn eine Anspruchsvolle Anwendung geöffnet wird.
Jetzt die Frage? Wie kann ich sie auf 2133 ( evtl. auch 2400)Laufen lassen?
Was ich schon herausgefunden habe:   Jeder Ramriegel läuft Alleine! auf 2133.  Dann steckte ich 2 in den Slot (1) und (3) (Dualchannel)     Die beiden liefen ohne Probleme
Nun nahm ich die raus und steckte die anderen beide in Slot (2) und (4)     Laufen auch. Sobald Ich jetzt aber  in einen der beiden freien Slots 1 Modul hineinstecke Friert das System wieder ein.(Egal bei welchen)
Wie kann ich das Problem lösen sodass er mindestens auf 2133 läuft?

Hab hier ein paar Fotos/ Screenshots und einen Bericht von Prime im Anhang (Prime bzw. der PC Friert nach 15-70 Sekunden ein)
Interessant ist auch das das Mainboard hat eine Fehlercode Anzeige nur zeigt sie wenn der PC einfriert nichts an.
Vielleicht ist es ja nur eine Simpele Bios/Uefi Einstellung? (Aktuelle Bios Version ist drauf)



APU: AMD A 10 7800
Mäinboard: Asus Crossblade Ranger Fm2+


Ich währe echt dankbar! wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

PS: Ich kenne mich mit Arbeitsspeicher überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher läuft nicht auf voller Frequenz*

Hallo Storch12 und willkommen im Forum!

Auch wenn wir uns in Supportforen normalerweise sehr zurückhalten hier ein schneller Hinweis:
Der Speichercontroller einer A10 7800 APU von AMD unterstützt nur maximal 2133 MHz an RAM-Takt (siehe hier: A10-7800 with Radeon™ R7 Series). Verwendet man zusätzlich mehrere RAM-Riegel gleichzeitig steigt die Belastung des Speichercontrollers weiter an und der maximal stabile Takt sinkt möglicherweise noch weiter (deswegen läuft ein einzelner Riegel schneller als mehrere gleichzeitig). Ggf ist für Vollbestückung (also 4 Riegel) auch nur ein geringerer Takt spezifiziert, das weiß ich nicht auswendig.
Sprich für dieses Phänomen kann G.Skill nichts, das liegt nicht am RAM bzw. wurde schlicht zu schneller RAM für die CPU gekauft.

Du kannst versuchen, durch leichtes Erhöhen der Speichercontrollerspannung falls dein Board diese Einstellung bietet mehr Takt zu stabilisieren. Vielleicht kennen die Profis bei G.Skill auch noch einen anderen Kniff.


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher läuft nicht auf voller Frequenz*

Steht der RAM auf der Liste deines mainboards? Ich denke fast nicht. Kenne den RAM hatte den auch schon mehrmals gekauft und bin mir sicher das der in erster Linie für Intel optimiert ist mit nem xmp Profil. Versuch mal ob du das im bios laden kannst.


----------



## Storch12 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher läuft nicht auf voller Frequenz*

Habe die Apu Spannung von 1,05V auf 1,18 (In kleine Schritten erhöht)  Prime lief 3 Stunden Stabil dann gab es einen Fehler.
Seit der Erhöhung ist Windows auch nicht mehr eingefroren.   Ich lasse ihn jetzt aber doch wieder auf 1866 laufen  da Prime so keine Fehler erzeugt und ich nicht den Mut habe die Spannung weiter zu erhöhen.  Die Maximale Spannung die ich draufgeben kann ist 1,25V. Meint ihr ich soll die Spannung weiter erhöhen? 
PS die Temperatur von der Apu ist von ca 52 Crad auf 59 Crad gestiegen.
Und  der Arbeitsspeicher war leider nicht auf der Liste des Mainboards.


----------

